# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب الإنجليزي يحتاج للتغلب على شبح التوقعات والاستفادة من خبرة كابيللو :

## العالي عالي

*عندما فاز المنتخب الإنجليزي بلقب كأس العالم لكرة القدم في البطولة التي أقيمت على أرضه عام 1966 ، لم يكن أحد يتوقع أن هذا اللقب سيتحول إلى نقمة وليس نعمة.*

*وتوج المنتخب الإنجليزي بلقب البطولة ورفع لاعبوه كأس "جول ريميه" على استاد ويمبلي الشهير ليكون ذلك تتويجا أيضا لمسيرة قائد الفريق بوبي مور وجميع زملائه في هذه البطولة.*

*وحاولت الأجيال التالية بالمنتخب الإنجليزي تكرار هذا الإنجاز ولكنها ظلت بعيدة عنه على مدار 44 عاما مضت.*

*ومنذ تغلب المنتخب الإنجليزي على نظيره الألماني في المباراة النهائية لمونديال 1966 بعد وقت إضافي ، فشل الفريق في التتويج بلقب المونديال وكان أفضل إنجاز له هو بلوغ المربع الذهبي للبطولة في مونديال 1990 بإيطاليا على الرغم مما حققه الدوري الإنجليزي من نجاح عبر العقود الماضية ليصبح من أقوى بطولات الدوري في العالم إن لم يكن أقواها.*

*ومنذ فوزه بكأس البطولة عام 1966 ، فشل المنتخب الإنجليزي في بلوغ النهائيات ثلاث مرات كما خرج من دور الثمانية في آخر بطولتين وذلك في عامي 2002 و2006 .*

*واعتاد مشجعو إنجلترا على التمسك بالآمال الكبيرة قبل مشاركة فريقهم في البطولات الكبيرة ولكن هذه الآمال لا تلبث أن تتبدد خلال فعاليات البطولة ذاتها.*

*ولكن التفاؤل بالفريق يبدو أكبر كثيرا في هذه المرة وقبل المشاركة في مونديال 2010 حيث يأمل المشجعون في أن يقترب الفريق على الأقل من المنافسة على اللقب.*

*ويعتمد كم كبير من هذا التفاؤل على وجود المدرب الإيطالي فابيو كابيللو في موقع المدير الفني للفريق.*

*وحظي كابيللو بمسيرة رائعة كلاعب في الأندية الإيطالية ومنتخب بلاده كما حقق نجاحا هائلا كمدير فني لكل من ميلان ويوفنتوس وروما الإيطالية وريال مدريد الأسباني.*

*وقال ستيفن جيرارد لاعب خط وسط المنتخب الإنجليزي وأحد أبرز اللاعبين في صفوف الفريق "أثق في قدرته (كابيللو) على قيادتنا لأبعد ما يمكن في كأس العالم.. لا أريد أن أضخم التوقعات ولكنني أعلم أنه إذا أردنا النجاح فإنه سيكون مع فابيو كابيللو".*

*ويقول لاعبو المنتخب الإنجليزي إن كابيللو لديه القدرة على أن يخرج من اللاعبين أفضل ما لديهم كما يحرص على الاستماع لآرائهم قبل إضفاء حكمته على هذه الآراء.*

*وإذا أراد المنتخب الإنجليزي تحقيق النجاح في مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ، سيكون الفريق بحاجة إلى ظهور أفضل لاعبيه في قمة مستواهم وهم واين روني وجيرارد وفرانك لامبارد وجون تيري وريو فيرديناند.*

*وكان ديفيد بيكهام القائد السابق للمنتخب الإنجليزي مرشحا للانضمام إلى قائمة الفريق ليكون أحد عناصر الخبرة في صفوفه بالإضافة للاستفادة من تسديداته المتقنة للركلات الثابتة ولكنه أصيب في كاحل قدمه في أواخر آذار/مارس الماضي.*

*وجاءت الإصابة لتبدد كل الشكوك بشأن رؤية كابيللو لأحقية بيكهام في حجز أحد الأماكن بقائمة الفريق في المونديال ولكن المدرب الإيطالي المحنك قد يصطحب بيكهام معه إلى جنوب أفريقيا ليلعب دور المرشد والقائد للاعبين بعيدا عن القائمة وعن الملعب.*

*ويعرف كابيللو جيداً التشكيل الأساسي الذي سيخوض به المباراة الأولى له في المونديال والتي يلتقي فيها نظيره الأمريكي يوم 12 حزيران/يونيو المقبل ولكن الأمر سيعتمد على لياقة بعض اللاعبين مثل ريو فيرديناند قائد الدفاع والذي عانى من مشاكل في اللياقة وكذلك من الإصابات على مدار الموسم.*

*وينتظر أن يشاركه في قلب دفاع الفريق اللاعب جون تيري الذي لجأ كابيللو على تجريده من شارة قائد الفريق بعد اكتشاف فضيحته الجنسية مع الخطيبة السابقة لزميله واين بريدج.*

*كما يعتمد كابيللو بشكل أساسي في خط الوسط على الثنائي جيرارد ولامبارد بينما يتولى روني مهمة قيادة هجوم الفريق وتسجيل الأهداف.*

*وقدم روني موسما رائعا مع مانشستر يونايتد في الدوري الإنجليزي وإذا استعاد اللاعب لياقته العالية بعد تعافيه من الإصابة فإنه قد يقود المنتخب الإنجليزي إلى المنافسة بقوة على لقب البطولة.*

*وتسببت الإصابة التي تعرض لها روني في كل من بطولتي كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2004) بالبرتغال وكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا في عدم قدرته على تقديم أفضل ما لديه ولكنه أصبح الآن في الرابعة والعشرين من عمره مما يعني أنه في أفضل فترات مسيرته الكروية كما أنه أبرز نجوم المنتخب الإنجليزي في الفترة الماضية.*

*وأوضح المهاجم الإنجليزي الدولي السابق ألان شيرر أن الفريق ستكون فرصته سانحة بقوة للمنافسة على اللقب إذا ظهر روني بمستواه المعهود ولكن الفريق سيعاني إذا كان روني دون هذا المستوى.*

*وقال شيرر "روني نجم كبير إنه ليونيل ميسي أو كاكا. إذا أبعدت روني من صفوف المنتخب الإنجليزي لن يكون الفريق كما هو".*

*وأضاف "لا أرى أن الفريق قادر على الفوز بدونه. لدينا بعض اللاعبين المتميزين من حوله مثل ستيفن جيرارد وفرانك لامبارد وريو فيرديناند ولكن كل بلد يحتاج إلى لاعب رائع ليكون لديه الفرصة للمنافسة".*

*المدير الفني ، فابيو كابيللو :*

*يبرز المدرب الإيطالي فابيو كابيللو المدير الفني الحالي للمنتخب الإنجليزي لكرة القدم ضمن عدد قليل من المدربين الذين يحظون باحترام شديد من قبل اللاعبين.*

*وحرص كابيللو على توطيد مبادئ الثقة والالتزام في صفوف هذا الفريق الذي يضم عددا من اللاعبين الموهوبين المتميزين.*

*وكان كابيللو لاعبا من طراز عالمي في صفوف روما ويوفنتوس وميلان والمنتخب الإيطالي كما استقى فن التدريب من مواطنه الشهير أريجو ساكي في فريق ميلان.*

*وفاز كابيللو بلقب الدوري المحلي مع كل الفرق التي تولى تدريبها وهي ميلان ويوفنتوس وروما في إيطاليا وريال مدريد الأسباني.*

*وتولى كابيللو تدريب المنتخب الإنجليزي خلفا للمدرب ستيف ماكلارين بعد إخفاق الفريق في بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) وقاد كابيللو الفريق للفوز في 16 من 22 مباراة خاضها معه ولم يخسر سوى أربع مباريات.*

----------


## العالي عالي

**

*عندما نتحدث عن  الأسود فلابد أن نذكر قائد هذه الكتيبة .. هو بكل تأكيد جون جورج تيري  كابتن نادي تشلسي الإنجليزي و كابتن المنتخب الإنجليزي ، ولد جون في مدينة  Barking شرقي لندن ، و أكمل دراسته بمدرسة Eastbury ، و قبل أن يتم إكتشافه  من قبل تشلسي لعب تيري لفريق Senrab F.C .. هذا الفريق ساعد على إكتشاف  العديد من النجوم الإنجليزية مثل بوبي زامورا و باول كونشيسكي و ليدلي كينغ  و جولويد سامويل*

*إنضم جون لـ  تشلسي عندما بلغ الـ 14 من العمر .. حيث لعب لـ شباب تشلسي و للفريق الرديف  كـ لاعب خط وسط ، ولكن بما انه كان هنالك نقص في قلوب الدفاع  .. بتلك  الفترة حول جون مركزه لـ قلب دفاع و هو المركز الذي يلعب به حتى يومنا هذا ،  أول ظهور لـ جون مع تشلسي كان بـ 28 أكتوبر من عام 98 عندما شارك كـ بديل  خلال اللحضات الأخيرة من المباراة ضد أستون فيلا ، اما أول مباراة يشارك  فيها تيري من البداية فكانت مباراة ضمن الجولة الثالثة من كأس إنجلترا موسم  98 أيضاً ، و في هذه المباراة إنتصر تشلسي على فريق أولد هام 2/0 ، و في  العام 2000 أعير جون من تشلسي إلى نوتنغهام فورست لفترة قصيرة .. وفي أولى  فترات حياته الكروية إشترك جون تيري في مشاجرة بإحدى المقاهي الليلية بـ  غربي لندن مشاركة مع لاعبي تشلسي غودي موريس و ويمبيلدونز بيرني مما تسبب  في رفع قضية على جون بتهمة التهجم و المشاجرة ، بعدها تم تبرئة تيري ولكنه  أثناء القضية تسلم قرار بمنعه من اللعب للمنتخب الوطني مما تسبب في إبعاده  عن تشكيلة كأس العالم 2002 ..* 

*بدأ تيري بتأسيس  نفسه في تشلسي موسم 2000/2001 حيث بدأ أساسياً خلال 23 مباراة و أختير كـ  أفضل لاعب بالفريق لموسم 2000/2001 .. ، و أثناء موسم 2001/2002 واصل تيري  تقدمه و أصبح عنصراً أساسياً بدفاع الفريق بجانب الفرنسي مارسييل ديساييه ،  في ذلك الموسم وصل تشلسي لنهائي كأس إنجلترا ولكن المرض حرم تيري من  المشاركة بالتشكيلة الأساسية للمباراة ومع هذا فقد شارك بشوط المباراة  الثاني ولكن تشلسي خسروا المباراة بـ 2/0 .. ، و خلال موسم 2001/2002 سلمت  إشارة الكابتن لجون تيري للمرة الأولى و ذلك خلال مباراة تشارلتون أتلتيك 5  ديسمبر 2001 ، و خلال موسم 2003/2004 قرر مدرب الفريق كلاوديو رانييري منح  شاركة الكابتن لجون تيري بعد أن أصبح ديساييه خارج التشكيلة ليصبح جون  تيري كابتن الفريق و يشكل خط ظهر قوي بجانب الفرنسي ويليام جالاس .. و بعد  إعتزال ديساييه إختار مدرب الفريق الجديد خوزيه مورينهو جون تيري كـ قائد  للفريق و خلال هذا الموسم 2004/2005 ربح تشلسي لقب الدوري الإنجليزي و حطم  الأرقام القياسية بعدد النقاط و الحفاظ على نظافة الشباك ليكون أول مواسم  تيري مع البلوز كقائد من أنجح مواسم الفريق خلال تاريخ النادي اللندني*

*و خلال مباراة  الـ 14 من أكتوبر 2006 أمام ريدينغ تحول تيري من مدافع إلى حارس مرمى بعد  إصابة حراس تشلسي بيتر تشيك و كارلو كودتشيني ، تيري قام بتبديل قميصه حيث  أرتدى القميص رقم 40 لـ الحارس الثالث بالفريق هيلاريو و قام بحماية مرمى  تشلسي حتى نهاية المباراة ، اما اول كرت أحمر خلال مسيرة جون تيري فكان ذلك  الطرد امام توتنهام  .. بتاريخ 5 نوفمبر 2006 عندما أستلم بطاقتين  صفراوتين ليخسر تشلسي على الـ White Hart Lane للمرة الأولى منذ 1987*

*ولا يختلف إثنان  على أن جون تيري يعتبر العمود الفقري لفريق تشلسي بجانب بيتر تشيك و فرانك  لامبارد كما انه يمثل اهمية كبرى لإنجلترا بكاملها بإعتباره كابتن المنتخب  الإنجليزي .. جون يتمتع بالقوة الجسمانية و كما يشتهر بالضربات الرأسية و  تعتبر معظم اهدافه التي قام بتسجيلها عن طريق الضربات الرأسية  .. ، تيري  يعيش حالياً بمنطقة Oxshott مع توني بول و التي انجب منها توأمين هما جورجي  جون ( ولد ) و سامر روزي ( بنت ) و يعد أخ جون الأكبر سناً لاعباً محترفاً  بكرة القدم أيضاً و لكنه يلعب بالدرجات الدنيا و تحديداً لـ فريق Yeovil  Town .. ، على الصعيد الدولي يعتبر جون كابتين المنتخب الإنجليزي بعد أن  وقع إختيار كابيلو عليه خلال شهر أغسطس من العام 2008 ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*:: مـن هـو رونـي ؟ ::*
* واين مارك روني لاعب كرة قدم يلعب بمركز مهاجم ثاني و يلعب في الدوري الإنجـليزي مع نادي مانشستر يونايتد و كذلك مع المنتخب الإنجليزي ، روني بدأ مسيرته مع نادي إيفرتون و إبتداءاً في فريق الشباب حين إنضم للفريق و هو في العاشره من العمر ، و شارك مع فريق الشباب لسنوات حتى صعد للفريق الأول ، و قد شارك في أول لقاء رسمي له في عام 2002 ، و سجل كذلك أول هدف في نفس العام ليصبح أصغر لاعب في تاريخ الدوري الإنجليزي يسجل بالبطولة ، و أصبح بشكل سريع بعد ذلك ضمن الفريق الأساسي للفريق و شارك مع الفريق لمدة موسمين ، و قبل موسم 2004/2005 إنتقل إلى مانشستر يونايتد ، بصفقة كانت تقدر بـ 25.6 مليون جنيه إسترليني ، و كان و يعد لحد الآن أفضل أبرز لاعبي الفريق ومن أهم اللاعبين في صفوف الفريق ، و فاز مع الفريق بالعديد من البطولات ، أبرزها الدوري الإنجليزي و دوري أبطال أوروبا و كأس إنجلترا ، و روني بدأ مسيرته مع المنتخب الإنجليزي في عام 2003 حين شارك في بطولة كأس أوروبا 2004 ، حتى حقق رقم أصغر هداف بتاريخ البطولة ، و كذلك شارك في كاس العالم 2006 .*
* --*
* :: بدايـة حياتـه ::*
** 
* ولد روني في 24 أكتوبر 1985 في مدينة كروكستيث الواقعة في مدينة ليفربول بإنجلترا ، و يعد روني الولد الأول لكل من أبواه " توماس واين و جينيت ماري روني " ، و كان روني في مدرسة دي لا سالا مع أخويه الصغار غرامي و جون ، و كانت المدرسة تقطع بنفس المنطقة التي يعيش فيها روني مع عائلته ، و بدأ بعد ذلك روني مسيرته كلاعب كرة قدم مع فريق إيفرتون المحلي للشباب ، و كان روني يعد " دونكان فيرغسون " بطله في حياته الطفولية .*
* --*
* :: بداية المسيـرة الكروية مع إيفرتـون ::*

* روني بدأ مسيرته في سن العاشرة مع إيفرتون في فريق الشباب ، و بعد تسجيله في بطولة كاس إنجلترا ، رفع تيشيرت كتب فيه " أولاً الأزرق ، دائماً الأزرق " ، و هذه علامة تبين إخلاص و حب روني لفريقه إيفرتون ، الذي كان يعشقه ، و منذ أن كان في الفريق تحت الـ 17 وقع عقداً إحترافياً مع الفريق ، و كان يحصل إسبوعياً على 80 جنيه إسترليني أسبوعياً مع عائلته ، و في 19 من أكتوبر 2002 و قبل أن يصبح روني في الـ 17 بالعمر بخمسة أيام شارك في لقاء مهم للفريق أمام نادي آرسنال ، و إستطاع التسجيل في المرمى و قياده فريقه لتحقيق الفوز ، ليكسر الفريق رقم نادي آرسنال بذلك الوقت بعدم الخسارة لمدة ثلاثين لقاء، و بعد ذلك الهدف أصبح روني أصغر لاعب بتاريخ الدوري الإنجليزي يسجل بالبطولة ، و هذا اللقب الذي كان لدى كل من جايمس ميلنر و جايمس فاغان في السابق ، و بعد نهاية موسم 2002/2003 كرم من قبل الـ BBC كأفضل لاعب شاب بالبطولة ، و في نهاية موسم 2003/2004 أشار روني بأنه يريد المشاركة في البطولات الأوروبية الكبيرة ، حيث أن فريقه أنهى الموسم الذي سبق هذا بالمركز السابع ، و لم يستطع المشاركة في بطولة كأس الإتحاد ، بينما في الموسم الذي يليه أنهى الفريق الدوري بالمركز الـ 17 ، بعيداً عن المراكز الأولى ، و في أغسطس من عام 2004 أشار وكيل أعمال اللاعب بأن روني رفض عقداً من إدارة فريقه يمتد لمدة ثلاثة سنوات و براتب يقدر بـ 12000 جنيه إسترليني أسبوعياً ،مما جعل بعد ذلك يتنافس كل من نادي مانشستر يونايتد و نيوكاسل بالتعاقد مع اللاعب ، و أشارت صحيفة " The Times " بأن نادي نيوكاسل كان قريباً جداً من التعاقد مع اللاعب بعرض يقدر بـ 18.5 مليون جنيه إسترليني و هذا ما أكده وكيل أعمال اللاعب ،لكن إدارة مانشستر يونايتد دخلت الصراع و إستطاعت التعاقد مع اللاعب بنهاية الشهر بعرض يقدم بـ 25.6 مليون جنيه إسترليني ، بعد أن توصلت إدارة المان لإتفاق مع إدارة إيفرتون ، و تعتبر تلك الصفقة أكبر صفقة تحدث للاعب أصغر من 20 سنة ، حيث أن روني كان في الـ18 من العمر عندما ترك إيفرتون .*
* --*
* :: الإنـطلاقة الحقيقيـة مع مانشستر يونايـتد ::*

* شارك روني في أول لقاء مع نادي مانشستر يونايتد في 28 سبتمبر 2004 ، في لقاء أمام نادي فرنبخشره في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا ، و إنتهت المباراة بفوز المان بـ 6-2 ،و إستطاع روني خلال المباراة تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف و صناعة هدف واحد ، و ذلك في أول لقاء رسمي له باللون الأحمر ، و في نفس الشهر و في نفس البطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا أمام نادي فياريال طرد روني في اللقاء بعد أن تهجم على الحكم و ضربه ، و ذلك بعد أن إحتسب الحكم ضربة حرة ضد روني ، ليقوم الحكم بطرد روني من اللقاء ، و يذكر بأن اللقاء إنتهى بالتعادل السلبي ، و فاز روني بأول لقب له مع مانشستر يونايتد في عام 2006 ، و كانت البطولة هي كأس إنجلترا ، و في نهائي البطولة الفريق واجه نادي ويغان أثليتك ، و إستطاع المان الفوز بالمباراة بأربعة أهداف مقابل لا شيء ، و بعد المباراة فاز روني بجائزة أفضل لاعب بالمباراة ، أما في بطولة الدوري الإنجليزي ، ففريق روني لم يستطع تحقيق الفوز بالبطولة و ذلك بعد أن خسر من نادي تشلسي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لا شيء بذلك الموسم ، و أنهى الموسم بالمركز الثاني ، و خلال موسمه الأول شارك روني في 43 لقاء سجل من خلالهم 17 هدف في كل البطولات ، و في بطولة أمستردام الودية في عام 2006 ، طرد روني في إحدى المباريات أمام نادي بورتو البرتغالي ، و ذلك بعد أن ضرب مدافع بورتو بذلك الوقت بيبي بمعصمه ، و قرر بعد ذلك الإتحاد الإنجليزي بإيقاف اللاعب لمدة ثلاثة مباريات ، و ذلك ما وضحه الحكم رود بوسين في الصفحة الـ23 من تقرير المباراة ، و طالب بعد ذلك روني من الإتحاد الإنجليزي إزاله الإيقاف ، خصوصاً أن الحادثة كانت في بطولة ودية ، لكن الإتحاد لم يتمكن من عمل أي شيء .*
* --*
* :: رغم الخشونه و العصبية .. روني يقدم عروضاً مميزة و يحقق الإنجازات ::*

* و في منتصف موسم 2006/2007 روني عدل رقمه بعدم التسجيل بعشرة مباريات متتالية بثلاثة أهداف سجلها أمام نادي بولتون ، و بعد ذلك جدد عقده مع نادي مانشستر يونايتد ، حتى وقع بعقد يربطه مع الفريق إلى عام 2012 في نهاية شهر إبريل ، و كذلك روني سجل هدفين بمرمى روما بالذهاب و الإياب في بطولة دوري أبطال ، حيث أن نتيجة المباراتين النهائية كانت " 8-3 " للمان ، و في الدور الذي يليه سجل هدفين على نادي ميلان الإيطالي بنفس البطولة في لقاء الذهاب ، لكن في لقاء الإياب خسر الفريق من نادي ميلان بثلاثة أهداف ، ليخرج نادي مانشستر يونايتد من البطولة ، لكن بعد تسجيله الهدفين أمام الميلان ، عادل روني زميله كريستيانو رونالدو بعدد الأهداف في كل البطولات بذلك الوقت ، قبل أن يسبقه كريستيانو لاحقاً ، و حقق روني بذلك الموسم " 2006/2007 " أول لقب دوري إنجليزي له في مسيرته مع المان ، و فاز بعدها ببطولة الدرع الخيري .*
* --*
* :: رونـي و برقم 10 .. يحـقق الكثير مع الشياطين الحمر ::*

* و قبل بداية موسم 2007/2008 ، و تحديداً بعد نهاية الموسم الذي سبقه ، أعلنت إدارة نادي مانشستر يونايتد بأن النجم الإنجليزي واين روني حصل على رقم 10 بالفريق ، و ذلك بعد أن كان الرقم للنجم فان نيستلروي الذي ترك الفريق قبل سنة من ذلك الوقت ، و تم تقديم روني بذلك الرقم للإعلام بتواجد أحد نجوم المان السابقين و هو دينس لاو ،حيث أن دينس يعتبر أحد أساطر المان ، فقد شارك مع الفريق منذ التسينات إلى السبيعات ، و تقديم روني مع رقمه كان في 28 من يونيو 2008 ، حيث يذكر أنه كان يرتدي رقم 8 سابقاً ، و في 12 من أكتوبر 2008 ، تعرض روني لإصابة في قدمه اليمنى ، و هذه كانت بنفس إصابته التي تعرض لها في عام 2004 ، و جعلته تلك الإصابة يغيب عن الملاعب لمدة ستة أسابيع ، حتى عاد في لقاء الفريق أمام روما في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا في دور المجموعات في 2 أكتوبر ، وإستطاع روني تسجيل هدف واحد في اللقاء قاد المان للفوز في المباراة بنتيجة 1-0 ، و بعد مرور شهر كامل لعودته من إصابته السابقة ، تعرض روني لإصابة أخرى في الكاحل في نوفمبر خلال تدريبات الفريق ، و غاب لمدة أسبوعين ، و عاد بعد ذلك أمام نادي فولهام في 3 ديسمبر ، حيث فاز المان بثلاثة أهداف مقابل لا شيء ، و شارك روني لمدة 70 دقيقة فقط ، و كانت عدد المباريات التي غابها روني طوال ذلك الموسم تقدر بعشرة مباريات ، و أنهى موسم 2007/2008 بتسجيل 18 هدف ، و خلال ذلك الموسم روني إستطاع تحقيق مع فريقه لقب الدوري الإنجليزي ، و كذلك دوري أبطال أوروبا بعد تغلب فريقه على نادي تشلسي الإنجليزي في النهائي ، و في موسم الأخير 2008/2009 ، و تحديداً في 6 أكتوبر و في لقاء الفريق أمام بلاكبيرن ، أصبح روني أصغر لاعب في تاريخ الدوري الإنجليزي يشارك بـ 200 لقاء ، و خلال لقاء الفريق أمام ويغان الذي إنتهى بخسارة المان بهدف مقابل لا شيء ، تعرض روني لإصابة خلال تلك المباراة و دخل بدلاً من الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز ، الذي تعرض لإصابة أيضاً في المباراة لكنه شارك لنهاية الموسم ، و بسبب تلك الإصابة روني غاب عن بعض اللقاءات المهمة في كأس إنجلترا و الدرع الخيري و أربعة لقاءات بالدوري ، و خلال ذلك الموسم حقق روني للمرة الثالثة على التوالي لقب الدوري الإنجليزي ، و بنفس الموسم وصل فريقه لنهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا و للمرة الثانية على التوالي ، لكن الفريق خسر في نهائي البطولة أمام برشلونة الإسباني ، و ودع البطولة بشكل حزين ، كما يذكر أنه حقق مع الفريق بطولة كأس العالم للأندية و فاز روني بالبطولة بلقب أفضل لاعب بها .*
* --*

* :: روني مع المنتخـب الإنجليزي ::*

* روني أصبح أصغر لاعب في تاريخ المنتخب الإنجليزي يلعب في الفريق ، حيث شارك في أول لقاء له أمام المنتخب الأسترالي في لقاء ودي أقيم في 12 فبراير 2003 ، و كان روني في الـ 17 من العمر ، و بنفس العمر أصبح أصغر لاعب يسجل للمنتخب الإنجليزي ، لكن نجم الآرسنال ثيو والكوت كسر ذلك الرقم في يونيو 2006 ، و يعتبر الفارق بين الرقمين 36 يوماً من ناحية العمر ، فأصبحت الأفضلية لوالكوت ، و أول بطولة رسمية شارك بها مع المنتخب الإنجليزي كانت بطولة كأس أوروبا 2004 ، حيث من خلالها أصبح أصغر هداف بتاريخ البطولة في 17 يونيو 2004 ، و ذلك بعد أن سجل هدفين على المنتخب السويسري ، و خسر روني ذلك الرقم من قبل جوهان فانلانثين بعد مرور أربعة أيام ، و تعرض روني للإصابة خلال لقاء الفريق أمام المنتخب البرتغالي ، و خرج الفريق بعد ذلك من البطولة بضربات الجزاء ، و شارك روني في بطولة كأس العالم 2006 ، و كان في البداية يعاني من إصابة في قدمه الذي تعرض لها بنفس السنة في شهر إبريل ،حتى إستخدم بعد ذلك بعض المواد الأكسيجينة الطبية ، حتى يستطيع المشاركة في البطولة ، و قد شارك روني في البطولة أولاً أمام ترناندو توباغو و أمام السويد أيضاً ، لكنه لم يظهر بمستوى جيد و الذي إشتهر به مع المان ، و خسر فريقه مرة أخرى من البطولة من البرتغال ، حيث يذكر بأن في اللقاء الذي ودع فيه المنتخب الإنجليزي البطولة من المنتخب البرتغالي ، طرد روني بذلك اللقاء بدقيقة 62 و ذلك بعد تدخل على المدافع ريكاردو كارفالهو ، كما أن تشاجر مع زميله في الفريق " النادي " و خصمه في الملعب كريستيانو رونالدو ، و طرد من قبل الحكم هوراكيو إليزوندو ، و قد غرّم روني من قبل الإتحاد بعد الحادثة .*
* --*
* :: حيـاته الشخصيـة ::*

* روني قابل زوجته كولين روني في أول مرة خلال تواجد الإثنين في السنة الأخيرة بالمدرسة ، و قد تزوجوا في 12 يونيو 2008 ، بعد أن بدئى بالمواعدة منذ ستة سنوات ، كما أنه وضع وشم كتب عليه " Just Enough Education To Perform " ، و هذه إحدى كلمات فرقته المفضلة " Stereophonics " ،و قد استأجر روني و زوجته الفرقة خلال حفل الزواج ، و في إبريل من عام 2006 روني كرم بـ 100000 جنيه إسترليني من قبل صحيفة " The Sun " و " News Of The World " و قد تبرع بها للأعمال الخيرية ، و بنى روني قصراً بـ 4.25 مليون جنيه إسترليني في قرية " Prestbury " ، و تم بناء من قبل شركة " داون وارد " و هي زوجة نجم شيفيلد السابق أشلي وارد ، كما لديه بعض الأسهم في شركة " Port Charlotte " ، و يذكر بأن لدى روني كلب من نوع ماستيف الفرنسي إشتراه بـ 1250 جنيه إسترليني ، و روني لديه عقوداً مع كل من الشركات التالية : نايك و فورد و نوكيا و أسدا و كوكاكولا ، كما لديه عقد من 2005 إلى 2008 لشركة فيفا للألعاب الإلكترونية البريطانية ، و في 9 من مارس 2006 روني وقع على أكبر كتاب رياضي نشر في التاريخ مع هاربر كولينس ، و الذي حصل من خلاله على 5 ملايين و قد يحصل على المزيد في السنوات القادمة ،و الآن روني ينتظر مولوده الأول الذي من المتوقع أن يولد في شهر أكتوبر القادم ، كما أشارت الفحوصات التي جرت بزوجته .*
* --*
* :: إنجـازات و ألقاب رونـي ::*

* مـع النادي - مانشستر يونايتد :*
* - الدوري الإنجليزي : 2006/2007 - 2007/2008 - 2008/2009*
* - كأس رابطة الأندية المحترفة : 2005/2006 - 2008/2009*
* - الدرع الإنجليزي الخيري : 2007*
* - دوري أبطال أوروبا : 2007/2008*
* - كأس العالم للأندية : 2008*
* - الكارلينغ كاب : 2009/2010*
* الفردية :*
* - أفضل لاعب شاب بحسب شبكة BBC في السنة : 2002*
* - التشكيلة المثالية في بطولة كأس أوروبا : 2004*
* - أفضل لاعب شاب من قبل المنظمة FifPro عام : 2004/2005*
* - التشكيلة المثالية في الدوري الإنجليزي : 2005/2006*
* - أفضل لاعب من " السير مات بوسبي " : 2005/2006*
* - أفضل لاعب شاب في الدوري الإنجليزي : 2004/2005 - 2005/2006*
* - أفضل لاعب في الدوري الإنجليزي من قبل الجماهير : 2005/2006*
* - أفضل لاعب بالشهر في الدوري الإنجليزي : فبراير 2005 - ديسمبر 2005 - مارس 2006 - نوفمبر 2007*
* - الكرة الذهبية في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية : 2008*
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]
 * |- مـن هو جيـرارد  !؟ -|

ستيفن جيرارد لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي من  مواليد 1980 ، يلعب في الدوري الإنجليزي و تحديداً في نادي ليفربول " طوال  مسيرته " و كذلك يلعب في المنتخب الإنجليزي ، و هو يلعب بمركز نصف الملعب و  يستطيع اللعب كذلك في الجهة اليمنى بخط الوسط ، كما يستطيع أن يلعب كمهاجم  ثاني ، جيرارد يلعب طوال مسيرته في الأنفيلد منذ عام 1998 ، و حصل على  المركز الأساسي في موسم 2000/2001 ، و في عام 2003 حمل إشارة القائد للفريق  بعد سامي هيبيا ، و من أبرز الألقاب التي حققها كأس إنجلترا و الدوري  الإنجليزي و كأس الإتحاد و دوري أبطال أوروبا ، و هو يلعب مع المنتخب  الإنجليزي منذ عام 2000 ، و قد شارك ببطولة كأس أوروبا في عام 2000 و 2004 ،  كما أنه شارك في كأس العالم 2006 .
--
|- بداية جيرارد الحقيقة و  قبل الإحتراف -|

ولد جيرارد في مدينة ويستون ميرسيسيد و بدأ  يلعب كرة القدم بفريق مدينته بنادي " ويستون للأشبال " قبل أن يختاروه  كشافي نادي ليفربول ، و إنضم بعد ذلك إلى أكاديمية نادي ليفربول و هو  بالتاسعة من العمر ، و كان اللاعب مطلوبأ من قبل العديد من الأندية و التي  من أبرزها نادي مانشستر يونايتد عندما كان في الرابعة عشر من عمره ، و هذا  ما أكده جيرارد بنفسه ، و قد وقع عقداً إحترافي مع نادي ليفربول في 5 من  نوفمبر عام 1997 .
--
|- البـداية في الأنفـيلد -|

شارك جيرارد بأول لقاء رسمي له مع الفريق  ليفربول الأساسي في 29 من نوفمبر عام 1998 أمام نادي بلاكبيرن بعد أن دخل  كبديل في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة بدلاً من فيغارد هيقيم ، و قد شارك  بأول موسم له بثلاثة عشر لقاء في مركز خط وسط بعد إصابة قائد ليفربول بذلك  الوقت جيمي ريدناب ، و قد لعب أيضاً بمركز جناح أيمن ، لكنه لم يقدم  مستويات مميزة بهذا المركز ، و قد قال جيرارد في إحدى المقابلة " في  بداياتي لم يكن لدي مركز محدد " ، لكن بعد ذلك تطور مستواه بمركز الوسط و  قد نرى نفسه أنه جيد من الناحية الدفاعية بذلك الوقت .
--
|-  ثاني موسم له و يكسب المركز الأساسي -|

في ثاني موسم له في 1999/2000 كان جيرارد  يشكل ثنائي في خط الوسط مع ريدناب ، و في أول لقاء للفريق بالديربي أمام  إيفرتون كان بديلاً ، و دخل في الشوط الثاني بدلاً من روبي فولر ، لكن  بعدها حصل على بطاقة الحمراء الأولى في مسيرته بعد تدخل على لاعب إيفرتون  بذلك الوقت كيفن كامبل ، و خلال ذلك الموسم سجل جيرارد هدفه الأول بمسيرته  الإحترافية مع ليفربول أمام نادي شيفيلد ، لكن بعد ذلك عانى جيرارد من بعض  الإصابات في ظهره و التي كان يعاني منها في السابق على أيام المراهقة ، و  لم يسجل أي هدف آخر خلال ذلك الموسم .
--
|- جيرارد يواصل التألق و  التطور في الثلاثة المواسم الأخرى -|

واصل جيرارد في ثالث مواسمه بالتألق و التطور حيث شارك  جيرارد بخمسون لقاء في جميع البطولات التي شارك بها في موسم 2000/2001 ، و  قدم موسماً رائع بالنسبة له ، حيث سجل عشرة أهداف في جميع البطولات و سبعة  منهم كانوا في الدوري ، و قد فاز بكأس الدوري و كأس إنجلترا و كأس الإتحاد  الأوروبي بذلك الموسم ، و في الموسم الذي يليه شارك بـ 45 لقاء في جميع  البطولات التي شارك بها و 28 من تلك البطولات كانت بالدوري و سجل خلال ذلك  الموسم 4 أهداف ، ثلاثة من تلك الأهداف كانوا بالدوري الإنجليزي ، و في  موسم 2002-2003 شارك جيرارد بـ 54 لقاء خلال جميع البطولات التي شارك بها  مع ليفربول ، و يعد ذلك الرقم الأكبر بالمشاركات له مع ليفربول لحد الآن ، و  قد سجل بذلك الموسم سبعة أهداف و خمسة من تلك الأهداف كانت في الدوري  الإنجليزي ، و في أكتوبر من عام 2003 حمل جيرارد إشارة القائد الأساسي  للفريق بعد خروج هيبيا و بقرار من مدرب الفريق بذلك الموقت جيرارد هولير ، و  بنهاية الموسم أيضاً جدد ستيفن عقده مع ليفربول ليمده بأربعة سنوات أخرى  مع الفريق الأحمر .
--
|- موسـم جيد و بسيـط رغم  عدم السعادة ! -|

قبل بداية موسم 2003/2004 إرتبط الإنجليزي  ستيفن بالإنتقال و الخروج من ليفربول و الإنتقال الى نادي تشلسي الإنجليزي  الذي حاول معه بتقديم عرض يقدر بـ 20 مليون بعد أن أبدى جيرارد على عدم  سعادته مع الفريق ، لكن بعد ذلك قرر البقاء و الجلوس مع الفريق و ذلك أيضاً  مع قدوم مدرب جديد في الفريق و الذي كان رفاييل بنيتيز ، و قد شارك في 34  لقاء بالدوري الإنجليزي سجل خلالهم 4 أهداف ، بينما سجل هدفين في البطولات  الأخرى ، و شارك بـ 13 لقاء آخر في البطولات الأخرى .
--
|-  تحقيق حـلم إسطنـبول -|

شارك جيرارد مع ليفربول بـ موسم 2004/2005 و  الذي يعد أفضل موسم تقريباً له رغم البداية السيئة " الشخصية " ، حيث تعرض  جيرارد في شهر سبتمبر و في بداية الدوري بإصابة بقدمه تعرضه لها في لقاء  الفريق أمام مانشستر يونايتد ، حتى عاد من تلك الإصابة بنهاية شهر نوفمبر ،  و بعد العودة شارك جيرارد بلقاء الفريق أمام أولمبياكوس بدوري الأبطال و  سجل هدف مهم قبل نهاية المباراة بخمسة دقائق ليحقق للفريق الفوز حتى يتأهل  الفريق للدور الآخر ، و أشار جيرارد بعد اللقاء بأن ذلك اللقاء هو اللقاء  الأهم الذي لعبه لحد الآن ، و في نفس الموسم و بنهائي كأس إنجلترا سجل  جيرارد هدف بمرمى فريقه أمام تشلسي حتى يخسر فريقه بذلك اللقاء بثلاثة  أهداف مقابل هدفين في لقاء أقيم بـ27 من فبراير من عام 2005 .
و بعد تلك البدايات  بذلك الموسم و الذي كان بها ليفربول سيء محلياً ، كان الفريق قوي أوروبياً و  في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا تحديداً ، و قد تأهل ليفربول إلى نهائي دوري  أبطال أوروبا في ذلك الموسم الذي أقيم في اسطنبول ، حيث واجه الفريق  الإنجليزي نادي ميلان الإيطالي ، و في الشوط الأول من المباراة تقدم الفريق  الإيطالي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة على ليفربول مما كانت كل التوقعات بعد الشوط  الأول لصالح الميلان ، لكن في الشوط الثاني ليفربول عدل النتيجة و حقق  التعادل بتسجيل ثلاثة أهداف في الشوط الثاني ، و كان من تلك الأهداف هدف  جيرارد ، و في النهاية فاز ليفربول بالبطولة عن طريق ضربات الجزاء ، و فاز  جيرارد بعد المباراة بجائزة أفضل لاعب بالمباراة ، كما أنه بعد ذلك حقق  جائزة أفضل لاعب البطولة أو " أوروبا " .
و قبل ذلك النهائي كان جيرارد مرتبط أيضاً  بالخروج و الإنتقال الى نادي تشلسي الذي كان يحاول دائماً التعاقد معه  و بالعروض المغرية ، لكن جيرارد رفض عقداً يقدر بـ 100.000 باوند لكل موسم  له من تشلسي ، حيث كان جيرارد قريب من الخروج قبل النهائي ، و قد قال رئيس  ليفربول بذلك الوقت ريك باري " علينا أن نكمل طريقنا ، فلقد عملنا كل ما  بوسعنا لكنه يريد الخروج ، و سوف يكون نهائي جميل له " ، و ذلك بعد أن بدأت  المفاوضات بين إدارة الفريق في 5 من يوليو من ذلك العام ، لكن بعد النهائي  إدارة ليفربول أوقفت المفاوضات ، و قال جيرارد حول إمكانية خروجه من  الريدز بعد المباراة " كيف أستطيع الخروج من الفريق بعد ليلة مثل هذه ؟ " ،  و بعد يوم واحد من النهائي جدد جيرارد عقده مع ليفربول لمدة أربعة سنوات  أخرى .
--
|-  إبداعات جديدة و تحقيق أرقام مميزة -|

بعد تحقيق نهائي دوري الأبطال و ما قدمه في  تلك البطولة ، عادت روح جيرارد من جديد بل إزدادت قوةً و إرادةً و من  الجماهير أيضاً ، حيث في موسم 2005/2006 حقق الكثير من الأرقام جيرارد ، و  قد سجل أكبر عدد أهداف في مسيرته ، حيث سجل 23 هدفاً في جميع البطولات التي  شارك بها في 53 لقاء ، و في إبريل من ذلك العام أصبح أول لاعب في ليفربول  بعد جون بارنيز " في عام 1988 " يرشح لجائزة أفضل لاعب بالدوري الإنجليزي ،  و قد سجل هدفين في مرمى ويست هام في نهائي كأس إنجلترا بعد أن حقق التعادل  بالمباراة و فاز الفريق بضربات الجزاء ، و بعد أن سجل في ذلك النهائي ،  أصبح جيرارد هو اللاعب الأول الذي سجل في نهائي كأس إنجلترا و كأس الدوري و  دوري أبطال أوروبا ، كما جيرارد قدم أداء مميز أمام تشلسي في نصف نهائي  دوري أبطال أوروبا و سجل هدفاً عن طريق ضربة جزاء حتى يتأهل الفريق إلى  نهائي دوري الأبطال ليواجه نادي ميلان الإيطالي الذي هزمه في المباراة  الماضية ، لكن خسر ليفربول اللقاء بهدفين مقابل هدف و اتى الهدفين عن طريق  مهاجم الميلان الإيطالي فليبو إنزاغي ، و هدف ليفربول أتى عن طريق كاوت .
--
|- مواسم  رائعـة و تحقيق أرقام فردية أخرى جديدة -|

في أولى مباريات جيرارد في موسم 2007 تعرض  لإصابة في لقاء الفريق أمام تولوز الفرنسي بدوري أبطال أوروبا في لقاء أقيم  في أغسطس من ذلك العام ، و عاد بعد ذلك في لقاء الفريق أمام تشلسي  بالدوري و إنتهى بالتعادل الإيجابي ، و بعدها شارك أمام نادي آرسنال  بالدوري في 28 من أكتوبر بنفس العام و كان ذلك لقاءه رقم 400 له مع ليفربول  و سجل به هدف ، و قد سجل في كل البطولات التي شارك بها ليفربول الأوروبية  بذلك الموسم خلال شهر نوفمبر ، و بعدها سجل هدفاً في مرمى مارسيليا بدوري  أبطال أوروبا ، ليكون اللاعب الأول بعد جون ألدريدق " 1989 " الذي سجل في  كل البطولات التي شارك بها النادي ، و في 13 من إبريل 2008 شارك بلقاءه رقم  300 بالدوري الإنجليزي أمام بلاكبيرن و سجل باللقاء هدف أيضاً ، و أنهى  الموسم بتسجيل 22 هدف و أختير بعدها في تشكيلة الموسم للدوري الإنجليزي  بجانب فيرناندو توريس لاعب الفريق ، و في بداية الموسم الحالي احتاج جيرارد  لعمل عملية جراحية لإصابته ، لكنها لم تكن خطيرة و عاد بسرعة إلى  التدريبات و المشاركة ، و سجل هدفه الـ100 مع ليفربول في لقاء الفريق أمام  ستوك سيتي لكن الهدف لم يحسب ، و حُسب تسلل على ديرك كاوت لاعب الفريق و  ألغيَ الهدف ، لكنه حقق الهدف المائة له بعد ذلك أمام نادي أيندهون في دوري  أبطال أوروبا .
--
|- جيـرارد مع المنتخب  الإنجليزي -|

شارك جيرارد بلقاءه الأول مع المنتخب  الإنجليزي في 31 من مايو 2000 أمام المنتخب الأوكراني ، و خلال ذلك الصيف  إستدعيَ لبطولة كأس أوروبا 2000 ، و قد شارك فقط بلقاء واحد دخل به كبديل  أمام ألمانيا قبل أن تخرج إنجلترا من البطولة ، و سجل جيرارد أول هدف دولي  له أمام ألمانيا أيضاً في لقاء فاز به المنتخب الإنجليزي 5-1 في تصفيات كأس  العالم 2002 ، و أقيمت تلك المباراة في 21 سبتمبر 2001 ، و خلال فترة  التصفيات تعرض جيرارد للإصابة حيث لم يستطع بالمشاركة بسببها ، و في بطولة  كأس أوروبا 2004 كان لاعباً أساسياً في تشكيلة المنتخب الإنجليزي و سجل هدف  واحد بتلك البطولة أمام سويسرا ، قبل أن تخرج إنجلترا من البطولة بعد  الخسارة من المنتخب البرتغالي في الربع النهائي من البطولة ، و في بطولة  كأس العالم 2006 شارك بها جيرارد لأول مرة و سجل هدفين فقط خلال دور  المجموعات ، و كان الهدف الأول أمام ترينيداد توباغو و الآخر أمام السويد ،  و خرج المنتخب الإنجليزي من البطولة من المنتخب البرتغالي من جديد في  الربع النهائي من البطولة عن طريق ضربات الجزاء ، و يذكر بأن جيرارد كان  القائد الثاني في تشكيلة المدرب ماكلارين حينما كان جون تيري القائد الأول  للمنتخب ، لكن بعدها أصبح القائد الثاني هو فيرديناند بعد تصفيات كأس  أوروبا الأخيرة ، لكن بعد تعين مدرب جديد للمنتخب و هو فابيو كابيللو ،  أعطى فابيو الفرصة لجيرارد ليكون القائد مع بعض اللاعب الآخرين ، لكن في  النهاية إختار تيري ليكون القائد الأول للفريق .
--
|-  حياة جيرارد الشخصيـة -|

تزوج جيرارد عارضة الأزياء أليكس كوران في  كليفيدين مانسيون في مدينة بوكينقامشير في 16 من يونيو 2007 ، و كان بنفس  اليوم تزوج صديقيه الإنجليزيان مايكل كاريك و غاري نيفيل لاعبي نادي  مانشستر يونايتد ، و لديه أخ أكبر منه و إسمه بول [ للعلم فقط ليس هو حارس  إيفرتون بول جيرارد ] و إبن عمه أنتوني يلعبان في نادي والسال الإنجليزي ، و  في سبتمبر من عام 2006 أصدر جيرارد كتاب حول حياته الشخصية بعنوان [  جيرارد : حياتي الشخصية ] ، و فاز الكتاب بأفضل كتاب رياضي في تكريم جوائز  الكتب البريطانية ، و في 1 من أكتوبر 2007 تعرض جيرارد لحادث بسيط ، حيث  صدمت سيارته بدراجة طفل يبلغ من العمر 10 سنوات في سوثبورت ، و بعدها زار  الطفل في المستشفى و أعتذر منه و قدم له بعض من أحذية لاعبه المفضل واين  روني و زار باقي الأطفال وقتها بالمستشفى و وقع لهم ، و قد صوت أعضاء مجلس  نوسلي بأن يكون جيرارد الرجل الحر في بوروغ في 13 من ديسمبر 2007 ، و بعدها  بإسبوعين كرم بوسام من ملكة بريطانيا ، و قد حصل على جائزة فخرية من جامعة  جون مورس في ليفربول في 26 من يوليو 2008 و قد أبدى سعادته بذلك ، و في و  في 29 من ديسمبر 2008 ألقي القبض على جيرارد بعد إشتباكه و عراكه مع بعض  الأشخاص في إحدى الحانات .
--
|- إنجـازات جيرارد -|

مـع ليفربول [ جماعية ] :
- كأس إنجلترا :  2000/2001 - 2005/2006*
 * - كأس  الدوري : 2000/2001 - 2002/2003* 
 * - درع إتحاد  الكرة الإنجليزية : 2004/2005* 
 * - دوري  أبطال أوروبا : 2004/2005* 
 * - كأس  الإتحاد : 2000/2001* 
 * - كأس  السوبر الأوروبية : 2001/2002 - 2005/2006 على المستوى  شخصي :
- أفضل لاعب شاب بالدوري الإنجليزي : 2000/2001*
 * - أفضل لاعب  بدوري أبطال أوروبا : 2004/2005* 
 * - أفضل لاعب  في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا : 2004/2005* 
 * - الكرة  الفضية لبطولة كأس العالم للأندية : 2005* 
 * - أفضل لاعب  بالدوري الإنجليزي : 2005/2006* 
 * - أفضل لاعب  بالدوري الإنجليزي في الأشهر : مارس 2001 - مارس 2003 - ديسمبر 2004 -  أبريل 2006* 
 * - بتشكيلة  الـFifapro المثالية و السنوية : 2006/2007 - 2007/2008* 
 * - بتشكيلة  دوري أبطال أوروبا المثالية : 2004/2005 - 2005/2006 - 2006/2007* 
 * - بتشكيلة  الدوري الإنجليزي المثالية : 2000/2001 - 2003-2004 - 2004/2005 -  2005-2006 - 2006/2007 - 2007/2008* 
 
 [/align]

----------


## دليلة

الله يسترك يالخضرا مع هيك عمالقة  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

يسلمو العالي على الطرح الرياضي

----------


## العالي عالي

لا تخافي دليلة 

اكيد المحاربين قدها وقدود 

ورافعين راس العرب

----------


## دليلة

ان شاء الله يارب هدا مانتمنى ع الاقل احنا العرب نقول نحن هنا ولو بفريق واحد.

التشكيلة هدي تبشر بلخير على حسب ماشفت لعبهم بالاندية الاوروبية

بس يمكن يتغير الحال لما يصيرو يلعبو لحساب العرب ههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

*اكيد راح يكون تغير للافضل

ان شاء الله اليوم سوف اضع تقرير شامل عن المنتخب الامريكي وعن المنتخب السلوفيني 

وسوف يكون هناك رابطة للمنتخب الجزائري سوف يتم فيها نقل جميع واخر اخبار المنتخب الجزائري اولاً باول 
*

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو العالي مبدع كعادتك

----------

